# Dyno Day In South Florida!!!!!



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

RAGE-TEK DYNO DAY!!!!!

*When:* August 25th

*Time:* 10am-6pm (will stay longer if requested or needed. just let us know)

*Where:* 2021 SW 70th Ave Davie, FL 33317

*Contact:* 954-274-4175 or PM me

*Price:* $60 for 3 pulls with a/f readings and printouts
-or-
$50 if we get 15 or more people (also with a/f and printouts)​

Need to have 10+ cars or the dyno day is a no go. (posted in other forums as well)

1. goats srt
2. 98turboteg
3. TURBO S2K 
4. rrmike1
5. hybridkid project blue
6.coanan
7. VORTECH?notyet
8. Tony0131
9. OBDoyle
10. 1fastLXRYcar
11. jamie
12. outklast
13. ed
14. gts4jlp
15. panajeep
16. R/Tdrvr
17. Jtrain
18. Rcobra03
19.
20.
.............................


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

Bump to the top. We want to see some GTO's.


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

how far are you from fort myers. i need to get my gto tuned and dynoed .


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

bluebyeu05 said:


> how far are you from fort myers. i need to get my gto tuned and dynoed .


We're in davie (west lauderdale) i would guess 1hr30min-2hr


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

updated list


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm in and I live in Davie.


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

Tony0131 said:


> I'm in and I live in Davie.


Great! i'll add you to the list. Never get enough of gto's. We dynoed one the other day and it made 555hp and one of our customers made 600+ in one of his. I'm a big gto fan now lol.


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

bump to the top. starting to get a nice variety of cars to show. srt-4's, gto, vette's, srt-8, s2000. and 350z. almost have the amount to drop the price to $50


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

bump. 3 more days


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

2 mores days left. only need 1 more until the price drop


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

list updated. price dropped. last night to sign up. if you cant find out that you can come until tomorrow, just give us a call.


----------



## quicky4JR. (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for those those who showed. If you werent able to make it we hope to see you next time!


----------

